# Cabela's in Georgia???



## jharrell (Dec 15, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything else about Cabela's coming to Georgia??


----------



## BME013 (Dec 15, 2008)

will not happen while Sonny P is the govener


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 15, 2008)

They were talking about building one up I-75 in Adairsville a couple years ago. Rumor was that there was a problem with the City and business taxes. Or tax credits in the city. But that was a couple years ago something may of changed since them.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 15, 2008)

Not coming - Cabelas said Adairsville was a poor location and they canceled the store.   There are not any plans to open a store at any other location in Georgia.


----------



## simpleman30 (Dec 16, 2008)

there is plans to open a cabela's in georgia.  i saw something in the Dodge Reports or other construction website about a bid date and requests for proposal to bid on it.  i'm having my project coordinator at work look into it for me.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 16, 2008)

ther was a rumor of one in Adairsville( i think) but nothin ever came of it...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 16, 2008)

BME013 said:


> will not happen while Sonny P is the govener



Oh junk...why not? Ill have to make a call and get it added to his Sonny-do list


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2008)

there are two reports:

one was that a large delegation of Adairsville residents sent letters of protest to Cabelas and their local government that they did not want the store there because of any traffic or growth it might bring.

The other, more probably reason is that Cabelas was asking the Georgia Dept of Revenue to exempt their catalog and internet sales but they would not.  So cabelas pulled out.



> The Cabela’s project planned for Adairsville appears dead this morning after the Nebraska-based outdoor retailer told Adairsville officials they would not build the store it had planned on Interstate 75.
> 
> “”I don’t know how to react,” said Orlando Wilson, a Northwest Georgia businessman who had been working with Cabela’s to bring the retailer to Georgia.” I’m disappointed. We put a lot of work and effort into the deal.”
> 
> ...



That was from November 2007 in the Calhoun Times.  The link does not exist anymore.  I think the Gordon County plans are also dead due to the same reason.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 16, 2008)

Doc - the letter that Cabelas sent said that further marketing analysis determined that the location was unfavorable and that a competitor (Bass Pro) was planning to build another store between Atlanta and Chattanooga (near Acworth) to cut Cabelas off from the Atlanta business.    Reports of tax issues keep surfacing but that is what the rejection letter from Cabelas said.   

I have no idea why they cared about pulling from Chattanooga anyway.  Cobb County is the 4th largest county in Metro Atlanta and has more people than Metro Chattanooga.    Seems that Acworth would have been a much better location to build the store in the first place.   Seems that Cabelas marketing research concluded what anyone that could see a map would determine inside of 30 seconds.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 16, 2008)

Buzz said:


> said.
> 
> I have no idea why they cared about pulling from Chattanooga anyway.  Cobb County is the 4th largest county in Metro Atlanta and has more people than Metro Chattanooga.    Seems that Acworth would have been a much better location to build the store in the first place.   Seems that Cabelas marketing research concluded what anyone that could see a map would determine inside of 30 seconds.



Cobb County is 20 minutes from Adairsville (or closer)...Bass Pro is 40 minutes or more from Cobb county...Adairsville is 30-40 minutes from Chattanooga...I can see why they were thinking about adairsville, they would have gotten Chattanooga, NW GA and NW metro Atlanta. Most everyone I know would rather go to Cabelas than BP...I know the only reason I get things from BP any more is b/c I get several BP gift cards throughout the year....but I never go to the store, do it all online...if Cabelas had come to Adairsville, I would probalby never order over the net again (not for hunting gear any way).

I live about15 minutes from where the were going to build Cabelas.  Everything I heard pointed back to the taxes as the reason they didn't build....now with all the layoffs it sure would have been nice if the store would have opened.  At least that would have been a few more jobs for that area.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2008)

very true.  Cobb County certainly has a ton of people, and if nothing else, metro atlanta has enough people to keep the revenue rolling in for a store like Cabelas. 

I mean, do you think they realize how annoyed sportsmen are with Bass Pro Shops on the whole?  That place would rather sell Martin Truex t-shirts and chocolate covered pecans than reloading equipment.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 16, 2008)

HMwolfpup said:


> Cobb County is 20 minutes from Adairsville (or closer)...Bass Pro is 40 minutes or more from Cobb county...Adairsville is 30-40 minutes from Chattanooga...I can see why they were thinking about adairsville, they would have gotten Chattanooga, NW GA and NW metro Atlanta. Most everyone I know would rather go to Cabelas than BP...I know the only reason I get things from BP any more is b/c I get several BP gift cards throughout the year....but I never go to the store, do it all online...if Cabelas had come to Adairsville, I would probalby never order over the net again (not for hunting gear any way).
> 
> I live about15 minutes from where the were going to build Cabelas.  Everything I heard pointed back to the taxes as the reason they didn't build....now with all the layoffs it sure would have been nice if the store would have opened.  At least that would have been a few more jobs for that area.



Except Cabeals didn't say anything about taxes they said they rejected the location.   Why is that so hard for people to understand?   Do you guys think they made up a story about the location because they were afraid to say it was over taxes?   I don't.

FWIW - Metro Atlanta has over 5m people.    The numbers simply don't make any sense to have picked Adairsville, they could have caught a lot more business putting it somewhere in Metro Atlanta.   When the economy picks back up, maybe they'll consider a Georgia site again - but I doubt it will be as far out in the sticks.   According to Mapquest, Adairsville is 44 miles from Marietta and 62 miles from Atlanta.   

Here is the their criteria, Adairsville falls short on the population by a longshot.   Acworth would have been perfect.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...otential_loc.html&cm_re=retail*left*potential


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 16, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Except Cabeals didn't say anything about taxes they said they rejected the location.   Why is that so hard for people to understand?   Do you guys think they made up a story about the location because they were afraid to say it was over taxes?   I don't.
> 
> FWIW - Metro Atlanta has over 5m people.    The numbers simply don't make any sense to have picked Adairsville, they could have caught a lot more business putting it somewhere in Metro Atlanta.   When the economy picks back up, maybe they'll consider a Georgia site again - but I doubt it will be as far out in the sticks.   According to Mapquest, Adairsville is 44 miles from Marietta and 62 miles from Atlanta.
> 
> ...



guess they changed their criteria from 2 years ago when it was announce on their site that they were opening a store in Adairsville GA.  It still listed on their site for a while after the deal fell through.

Think they might not have given the entire reason in their rejection letter so as to have some bargaining power if they do decide to open a location in GA?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Dec 16, 2008)

i heard they bought some land on hwy 96 between ftvalley and warner robins


----------



## BME013 (Dec 16, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Oh junk...why not? Ill have to make a call and get it added to his Sonny-do list




I know for a fact that Sonny is friends with John L the owner of BPS.  He will not sign off for a tax break to get cabelas in GA.  Keep in mind BPS now has 3 stores open plus one scheduled to open.


----------



## tinytim (Dec 16, 2008)

*Another BPS*



BME013 said:


> I know for a fact that Sonny is friends with John L the owner of BPS.  He will not sign off for a tax break to get cabelas in GA.  Keep in mind BPS now has 3 stores open plus one scheduled to open.





Where?


----------



## bowfish71 (Dec 16, 2008)

augusta is the one i assume he is talking about but they said a few weeks ago that they were suspending that store and all new stores due to the economy


----------



## Big John (Dec 16, 2008)

Macon, Atlanta,Savannah and one coming to  Augusta


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 16, 2008)

The whole nation eventually travels I-75 right through GA at some point in time. Thats the reason Cabelas was looking at Adairsville, keeping in mind that although they say the Northern Arc is dead, any revitalization of it would bring traffic interchange about 5 miles south of the proposed Cabelas location. Isn't that why BP builds its store on the main drags as well? Taxes was the primary issue coming for a very close source in the land deal and the construction portion of the Cabelas in Adairsville. They will not talk about taxes to keep from spoiling future deals with the Next Gov.  

Sonny is vested in BP, when all else fails......  Follow the Money. Cabelas will kill BP no matter where they put a store. Cabelas is a DESTINATION.  Not Walmart. We miss it not happening here! Thanks Sonny!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Dec 16, 2008)

I wish they would build in Acworth


----------



## jharrell (Dec 16, 2008)

I heard at one time they were looking at Mcdonough, but I guess that would be to close to BPS in Macon. I agree Cabela's would shut down a BPS. Guess I will have to keep ordering.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think Cabelas would shut down a BPS.   BPS's fishing selection in their stores is far better than Cabelas, but the hunting / clothing supplies at Cabelas are much better.   After going to the Cabelas in Chicago, I was really bummed when I knew ours wasn't coming.


----------



## shawn mills (Dec 16, 2008)

I aint got but an acre but if they want, Cabelas can build on it in my back yard. I figure it'll save me a lot on gas when they finally do come to Ga. Ya know.... just walk out the back door!


----------



## Triton Mike (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't have a dog in this hunt but all the Cabelas I have been to have been out in the sticks to begin with??  So I wasn't surprised with the Adairsville location for that reason but I believe that if people would want to come to cabelas from Nooga they wouldn't let 44 miles stop them from coming to North Atlanta (Acworth)

Mike


----------



## Buzz (Dec 17, 2008)

Some are some aren't.   Most of their larger stores are more urban but some of them are in very small areas - but then again they are much smaller.   Some of their stores are about 50k square feet.   This one was planned to be a very big store (~165k square feet) and supposedly like the one near Chicago which was in an urban area.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been to two, Kansas City, which is a pretty big one, and Mitchell, SD, which is pretty small.  KC was awesome... it was the best sporting goods store I've ever been to.  They had more trophy mounts than anyplace I've ever seen: an Africa area, a mule deer museum with over 150 full body muley mounts, gigantic blue marlin, and a huge mountain right in the middle with everything you could think of... from beavers to muskox. I went 3 days in a row.

SD was good, but it wasn't anywhere near the destination that KC was.  I'm sure they would have made the Atlanta Cabelas a serious destination.  Something you could spend 5 hours in.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been to two, Kansas City, which is a pretty big one, and Mitchell, SD, which is pretty small.  KC was awesome... it was the best sporting goods store I've ever been to.  They had more trophy mounts than anyplace I've ever seen: an Africa area, a mule deer museum with over 150 full body muley mounts, gigantic blue marlin, and a huge mountain right in the middle with everything you could think of... from beavers to muskox. I went 3 days in a row.

SD was good, but it wasn't anywhere near the destination that KC was.  I'm sure they would have made the Atlanta Cabelas a serious destination.  Something you could spend 5 hours in.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been to two, Kansas City, which is a pretty big one, and Mitchell, SD, which is pretty small.  KC was awesome... it was the best sporting goods store I've ever been to.  They had more trophy mounts than anyplace I've ever seen: an Africa area, a mule deer museum with over 150 full body muley mounts, gigantic blue marlin, and a huge mountain right in the middle with everything you could think of... from beavers to muskox. I went 3 days in a row.

SD was good, but it wasn't anywhere near the destination that KC was.  I'm sure they would have made the Atlanta Cabelas a serious destination.  Something you could spend 5 hours in.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 17, 2008)

say it again Doc


----------



## Milkman (Dec 17, 2008)

I got a Cabelas "store" that I visit routinely. It is in the magazine rack in my bathroom.

With the economy being like it is I guess that one will have to do for now.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 18, 2008)

Buzz said:


> say it again Doc



I've been to two, Kansas City, which is a pretty big one, and Mitchell, SD, which is pretty small. KC was awesome... it was the best sporting goods store I've ever been to. They had more trophy mounts than anyplace I've ever seen: an Africa area, a mule deer museum with over 150 full body muley mounts, gigantic blue marlin, and a huge mountain right in the middle with everything you could think of... from beavers to muskox. I went 3 days in a row.

SD was good, but it wasn't anywhere near the destination that KC was. I'm sure they would have made the Atlanta Cabelas a serious destination. Something you could spend 5 hours in.


----------



## Fireaway (Dec 18, 2008)

I am glad to hear some other people are unsatisfied with BPS. In my opinion Cabelas is a much better store. I have visited one in kansas and one in Sidney, Nebraska several times and loved it.


----------



## jharrell (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with Doc. I have been to the one in Kansas City, and awesome is an under statement.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Dec 18, 2008)

Been to the one in Ft Worth....I was praying for one in Adairsville


----------



## whitworth (Dec 18, 2008)

*If they did*

wouldn't they have to charge sales tax on all internet purchases from Georgia?


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been to each of the Cabelas Store locations for Grand Opening events since the Dundee, MI store.  It was  sad to see the Adairsville location not open.   I know they are looking more in the Southeast because of the success the Lousianna location.

Keep our fingers crossed for a GA store opening.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been to the Cabela's in Gonzalez, LA. It is very nice and big. I could have spent two whole days there.

I was a little perplexed about the location in Gonzalez but it is a bedroom community of Baton Rouge and has a fantastic school system and a very strong, capable, no-nonsense law enforcement system that has drawn folks to the area from New Orleans and Baton Rouge, according to a local motel  owner I spoke with. It is across the road from a destination outlet mall and right off I-10.

I wish they'd build one in Florida. 'Course I really can't complain. I have a very decent Gander Mountain 15 minutes away. I much prefer GM to BPS.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Dec 19, 2008)

I've heard talk from more than one source about Cabelas looking at putting a store in Cordele on the Albany exit(Hwy 300).  Obviously Cordele itself couldn't support it, so I guess the idea would be a centralized location between Albany, Valdosta, and Macon along with the heavy I-75 traffic.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 20, 2008)

> I wish they would build in Acworth




DITTO THAT Brother!


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 20, 2008)

Please build one on the NW side I hate going over to BPS in Duluth..


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 21, 2008)

Rather go to the academy sports than bass pro


----------



## jharrell (Dec 21, 2008)

Man I would love one at Cordele. That is only a hour of so from me, That would be Awesome.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Dec 21, 2008)

jharrell said:


> Man I would love one at Cordele. That is only a hour of so from me, That would be Awesome.



I hear ya man...I actually work in Cordele so I would rather enjoy that


----------



## gunsaler111 (Dec 22, 2008)

ellaville hunter said:


> i heard they bought some land on hwy 96 between ftvalley and warner robins


They were talking with a developer about buying land on the new frontage road under construction between Russell pkwy exit and exit 146.But thats what "a guy" who works for the developer said.And we know how that goes...


----------



## Big Kuntry (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been told that one is to be built in Nashville-Belview. I hope for that.


----------



## mastr001 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Acworth would be ideal.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Dec 23, 2008)

Gander Mountain is supposed to build 3 stores in GA 2009 - 2010.


----------



## Avidhunter86 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Cabelas*

I'm with DOC, Cabela's in Kansas City sets the standard.  I've been pretty disappointed with Bass pro, and I'd drive anywhere in GA to visit Cabela's.  As for Gander Mountain; I'd rather shop at BPS.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 23, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> very true.  Cobb County certainly has a ton of people, and if nothing else, metro atlanta has enough people to keep the revenue rolling in for a store like Cabelas.
> 
> I mean, do you think they realize how annoyed sportsmen are with Bass Pro Shops on the whole?  That place would rather sell Martin Truex t-shirts and chocolate covered pecans than reloading equipment.



YEP


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 23, 2008)

I mean, do you think they realize how annoyed sportsmen are with Bass Pro Shops on the whole?  That place would rather sell Martin Truex t-shirts and chocolate covered pecans than reloading equipment.[/QUOTEI AGREE WENT TO SAVANAH BASS PRO THE OTHER DAY THEY DID NOT CARRY ANY FISH FEEDERS. SAID THEY USED TO HAVE SOME.


----------



## oldman 45 (Dec 23, 2008)

Man I will take a Gander Mtn. that would beat Duluth and the Bargain Barn its tough over here, closet things we have is Wal-mart


----------



## Wide Earp (Dec 24, 2008)

I just needed it to be in Adairsville so I could get to work asap! 'bout done with drivin'


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 24, 2008)

I really don't see what the difference is between BPS and Cabelas, I have been to both and honestly believe that Cabelas was more commercialized with all of their self promoting than BPS. The only thing I really found that I liked was the USED gun selection racks, thats cool..
Other that that the only reason I would like one is for some of the Polartec insulated stuff that I have to wear during the winter months, what with all the talk about Ga and Sonny and BPS they could just step right across the line in SC on I-95 and put the Sav BPS out of business..... Jasper county SC is the poorest county in SC and I believe they would welcome a big box retailer with open arms and all sorts of tax incentives.


----------



## centerc (Dec 28, 2008)

Sixes road at I 575


----------



## badkarma (Dec 29, 2008)

I live on the state line near Chattanooga and everyone here was drooling over the Cabela's location.  We are between the Atlanta (i85) location and Nashville BPS.  Both are 2.5 hour drives due to distance + location.  Never was impressed with prices or service at either location.  Chattanooga would be an ideal location for Cabelas or BPS, but Atlanta has more folks.  It just sucks not having many choices here in town so we have to burn $40 in gas just to go there.  I don't buy clothes/boots over the net since every brand has their own ideas about what XXL and size 12 should be.


----------



## huntfish (Dec 30, 2008)

badkarma said:


> I live on the state line near Chattanooga and everyone here was drooling over the Cabela's location.  We are between the Atlanta (i85) location and Nashville BPS.  Both are 2.5 hour drives due to distance + location.  Never was impressed with prices or service at either location.  Chattanooga would be an ideal location for Cabelas or BPS, but Atlanta has more folks.  It just sucks not having many choices here in town so we have to burn $40 in gas just to go there.  I don't buy clothes/boots over the net since every brand has their own ideas about what XXL and size 12 should be.



Sportsman Warehouse kicks BPS and alot closer for you.


----------



## Corey (Jan 2, 2009)

huntfish said:


> Sportsman Warehouse kicks BPS and alot closer for you.



x2 I sent Sportsmans warehouse about 5 e-mails now 
asking them to build one in Newnan Area  

I really liked the one in SC


----------

